# When should I take her off Beet Pulp?



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

My doe is on beet pulp to keep her weight up. She is bad about keeping weight, and currently eats 4 cups of a type of all livestock stock feed, and about a cup unsoaked Beet Pulp (which is soaked when I feed her, but that is how much it is before I soak it). She also gets free choice hay (not sure what kind, it isn't Timothy or Alfalfa) and grazing/browsing. 

She is pregnant. Only about 3 weeks max. I'd like to keep her on beet pulp as long as possible through the pregnancy, but someone told me that I cannot keep her on it throughout as it can cause the kids to grow too large.

When should I take her off beet pulp and what other fat filling replacement can I put in her food so she keeps her weight well during the pregnancy IF there is one? Thanks!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Aslea said:


> My doe is on beet pulp to keep her weight up. She is bad about keeping weight, and currently eats 4 cups of a type of all livestock stock feed, and about a cup unsoaked Beet Pulp (which is soaked when I feed her, but that is how much it is before I soak it). She also gets free choice hay (not sure what kind, it isn't Timothy or Alfalfa) and grazing/browsing.
> 
> She is pregnant. Only about 3 weeks max. I'd like to keep her on beet pulp as long as possible through the pregnancy, but someone told me that I cannot keep her on it throughout as it can cause the kids to grow too large.
> 
> When should I take her off beet pulp and what other fat filling replacement can I put in her food so she keeps her weight well during the pregnancy IF there is one? Thanks!


BOSS maybe?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Feeding the high concentrate supplements in the last 6 weeks does end up going to grow kids as opposed to feeding mom.

If she is doing well with how you are feeding her now, continue until her mid 4th month then retract the BP and even half her grain, increase her hay and add alfalfa pellets.
Once she delivers, worm her and slowly increase her feed to keep up with her production and help keep weight on. Adding in BOSS can help with fat and calories.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

liz said:


> Feeding the high concentrate supplements in the last 6 weeks does end up going to grow kids as opposed to feeding mom.
> 
> If she is doing well with how you are feeding her now, continue until her mid 4th month then retract the BP and even half her grain, increase her hay and add alfalfa pellets.
> Once she delivers, worm her and slowly increase her feed to keep up with her production and help keep weight on. Adding in BOSS can help with fat and calories.


Would it be okay to switch the BP at that time with BOSS instead?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Those really are 2 different things. You'd be better off giving her alfalfa pellets.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Karen, could you please explain to me why alfalfa pellets are better when beet pulp carries a protein content of around 11% and alfalfa pellets carry a protein content of around 18%? I also don't understand why it is even necessary to take a doe off beet pulp when they have a low protein content, and are mostly fiber. I'm confused.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I meant alfalfa pellets would be better than BOSS. I was thinking about the calcium in alfalfa.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, ok. That makes sense since I think BOSS is something like 30% protein? Thank you!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Beet pulp contains calcium (not a lot but any amount helps), soluable and non-soluable fiber and provides calories. My goats get soaked beet pulp from September until May. That means they get it the whole time they are bred and pregnant, since mine pretty much all kid in March. I have even kept them on it 24/7/365 because I like what it does for them, plus they love it too.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, Lottsagoats! I thought that was the case, but didn't know if there was something I had forgotten or missed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Oh, ok. That makes sense since I think BOSS is something like 30% protein? Thank you!


BOSS are about 30% fat but, they are only 14% protein. Too much can slow the rumen and overwhelm the good bacteria they need.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

What I really like about the soaked BP in the winter is the added bit of moisture it gives them. I make sure it is warm. It makes me feel good that they get a warm meal at night when it is very cold. It adds extra fiber too which helps fuel their internal fire to help them keep warm.

I found soaked BP is a great medium for additives that the goats might now want to eat otherwise. I mix up their grain and BP, then sprinkle the additive onto it and mix it again. They gobble it right down without separating the additive from the feed.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> BOSS are about 30% fat but, they are only 14% protein. Too much can slow the rumen and overwhelm the good bacteria they need.


Really? Only 14%? Yeah, I can see where fat/oil would wreak havoc with their rumen if fed too much. I've read a few articles that said BOSS should not be included at a rate higher than 6-10% of the total diet. I don't know if that is true or not, though.

lottsagoats, beet pulp is a truly amazing feed for most any animal.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> What I really like about the soaked BP in the winter is the added bit of moisture it gives them. I make sure it is warm. It makes me feel good that they get a warm meal at night when it is very cold. It adds extra fiber too which helps fuel their internal fire to help them keep warm. I found soaked BP is a great medium for additives that the goats might now want to eat otherwise. I mix up their grain and BP, then sprinkle the additive onto it and mix it again. They gobble it right down without separating the additive from the feed.


Just curious how do you feed it warm? I ask because it takes a couple hours for them to soak, so do you just add a little hot water to it before giving it? I kind of like the idea of giving it to them warm during the winter. I have a few that won't eat loose minerals, and I get the spent grain which is wet, and mix in their minerals & kelp that way.


----------

